# proper way to quote, post numbers within a thread



## rmwilliamsjr (May 17, 2005)

i would like to quote a specific posting on a webpage outside of this forum, is there an accepted practice/format? are there posting numbers within a thread that i am missing?

as is:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11075&page=1#pid158182

brings up the posting i want to refer to, but the number 158182 was hard to obtain, i couldn't find any particular id# associated with a post and displayed there for all to refer to. i found the pid by looking at the source.

tia


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 18, 2005)

Go to the FAQ link above and look at the BB Code.


----------

